# BBS RS Valve stem help



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

I ran a search for valve stems in this section as well as google but I got a lot of different numbers and no solid information.

i measured the holes on two lips that i will be using, as well as the width of a valve stem currently mounted on another two lips. 


















The first pair (.5 inch lip) has an actual hole between 5 and 6mm with a recession about 11mm in diameter. 

The second pair (1 inch lip) has the valve mounted on it and it's around .545 inches which comes out to about 13.8 mm on the outside.

I'd like to change all 4 stems to hard stems (not the ones in the second picture. I hate those). I just don't know what size to order. i am looking at BBS' hardware PDF 

http://www.bbs-usa.com/BBS Hardware Guide_Oct_2011.pdf

Between page 9 and 10, i am unsure of what stems to order. I have read that i can order them from Tirerack, BFI, or even Harley Davidson. 

All 4 lips are OEM bbs lips, so should i just order these "narrow valve stems" from BFI and call it a day?

http://store.blackforestindustries.com/navast.html


thanks for any help and sorry for all the links!


----------



## ronster731 (Sep 25, 2004)

I just used the Harley Davidson on my rs's. From what I remember I had to make the whole a little bit bigger. Not that big of a deal. But I had wider 45deg lips from BFI. GL with your build. :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I went to SummitRacing.com and bought narrow valve stems. 5 narrow stems for $20.


----------



## jonpwn (Aug 13, 2010)

ok cool thanks for the kind words and help!


----------



## Sqratch (Mar 1, 2011)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I went to SummitRacing.com and bought narrow valve stems. 5 narrow stems for $20.


Would you happen to have a part number from summit, doc?


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Sqratch said:


> Would you happen to have a part number from summit, doc?


Narrow Valve Stems


----------



## Sqratch (Mar 1, 2011)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Narrow Valve Stems


Thank you!


----------

